# rellenita/rellenito (persona)



## kelene

Hello, I would like to know how to say in English "rellenita", which is a gentle and politically correct way to say about someone that is a little fat or even fat. Let's say that this is the way that someone who is fat will describe him/herself in front of others: "I am looking for clothes for a "rellenita" person like me" or something like this. Thank you.

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene la forma equivalente de decir "rellenita" en inglés. Rellenita se aplica cuando se quiere decir de forma agradable, educada y políticamente correcta que alguien está gorda. También es la forma en que las personas con sobrepeso se suelen referir a sí mismas, por ejemplo: "Busco ropa para personas rellenitas como yo".
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Talant

Creo que los ingleses usan "cuddly": "abrazable".

Saludos


----------



## dg_spain

You could try "full-figured" for a woman, and perhaps "husky" for a boy or man. These are common terms in U.S. English, anyway. Larger sizes are called "plus" sizes in catalogs, and often in stores.


----------



## mullet57

Other options for women could be BBW (Big Beautiful Woman), Voluptuous and Rubenesque (The women in Paul Rubens painting are voluptuous)
 
Rubenesque http://www.arthistoryarchive.com/ar...eterPaulRubens-Diana-and-Callisto-1638-40.jpg


----------



## caperucita roja

I have heard *bonny*, but I am not sure how it is used! However, it sounds like cute to me. Hope it helps!
c*


----------



## gatogab

I think you can say 'chubby'
gatogab


----------



## chuchita

I agree with gatogarb. Chubby is a nice way to call someone who could loose a few pounds.


----------



## mullet57

It has been my experience not to say anything to a woman about her weight, especially if she is “chubby”


----------



## chuchita

OK Mullet, how about B&B?
Big and beautiful?


----------



## mullet57

I can’t think of anything a man can say to a woman about her being over weight with out getting into big trouble. 

As for “Big and beautiful” I would say “beautiful” 

Doctors may be an exception to the rule, if it is not his wife or girlfriend


----------



## harumonia

I agree with most of these: 
plus-sized, full-figured, or curvy 
(chubby can be impolite with strangers)


----------



## jwdll

I have heard "chubby" quite a few times, and it doesn´t sound impolite to me when I hear it. I think that would be the word that would best translate "rellenita". 
By the way, it´s so funny, in Cuba we call them "pasadita de peso", with the "ita" termination to maybe make the word softer.


----------



## Handsome Dan

*Plump* is another option.

Remember that, in both languages, these are terms that you can use when referrring to a third person.  

I don't recommend saying them to any woman --wife, girlfriend, daughter,whatever


----------



## jwdll

You are totally right, Handsome Dan, I would never dare doing it even when I think it does not sound impolite to me.


----------



## marialdina27

I think the best way to say it is "full figured" or "plump"


----------



## mullet57

De acuerdo con 





> Remember that, in both languages, these are terms that you can use when referrring to a third person.


 
 
In the US if someone wants to introduce you to a girl they want you to go out with. And you ask them “What does she look like” and they answer “She has a good personality” or “She’s a lot of fun”. You know she’s probably going to be chubby.

Chubby is not impolite if you’re talking about someone. It is impolite to call someone you are talking to “chubby”, unless they are your friend.


----------



## Broccolicious

I vote for 'curvy', 'full-figured' or 'voluptuous'. 

I would smack anyone who called me 'chubby', I'm afraid!

Broc


----------



## rainbow84uk

I agree... 'rellenita' could be 'chubby', 'tubby', 'chunky', 'plump' etc. but it would be rude to say any of those things to someone's face. I'd say *curvy *is probably the most widely used in the UK to describe larger women, but also *full-figured *or *voluptuous. *For men, I usually use 'stocky' but I don't know if that's only regional.


----------



## shaggy

I think that 'chubby' would be the most suitable.


----------



## hectorfg77

Quisiera saber la expresion en inglés de ese adjetivo, refieriendome a una persona que no es del todo obesa, sino "gordit@".. 
... pueden tomar la oración a traducir como "ella es rellenita, pero muy bonita"
Gracias


----------



## Outsider

Chubby.


----------



## hectorfg77

Sería:
"She's chubby, but so pretty face"
si o no?


----------



## Outsider

"She's chubby, but very pretty." --> like your original sentence
"She's chubby, but she has a pretty face." --> Ella es gordita, pero tiene una face bonita.


----------



## hectorfg77

gracias...


----------



## hectorfg77

ahora quedo peor... mas confundido...


----------



## la_machy

Un consejo. Sigue tu propia intuición al elegir la palabra y dilo con mucho cariño, asi no habrá problema.


Saludos


----------



## WinCrash

Yo creo que es "PLUMP".


----------



## hectorfg77

gracias la_machy.. eso era lo que queria saber, porque si al caso vamos, esas palabras en inglés no exprestan literalmente lo que en español se quiere... que es la sutileza, sin caer en lo despectivo...Gracias..


----------



## fenixpollo

WinCrash said:


> Yo creo que es "*plump*".


 Para un pollo, está bien, pero para personas, suena un poco brusco.


----------



## Mitza21

The word I have heard, supposedly used to be polite, is "heavy"


----------



## hectorfg77

gracias...a todos.. ya aclaré la duda...
Me recordé que un profesor mio de inglés que la forma mas polite, es full figured..
Gracias a Todos..


----------



## The_Bell_of_Belfast

I would say  "chunky".


----------



## Stanhopea

_Let's say that this is the way that someone who is fat will describe him/herself in front of others: "I am looking for clothes for a "rellenita" person like me" 
_
Another variation on the plump theme used especially by the person referring to him or herself, is "pleasantly plump". This is probably a rather out of date phrase but defuses to some extent, the negative implication of the word.


----------



## Broccolicious

If it's for clothes, I would say, "I'm looking for clothes in larger sizes," or "I'm looking for plus-size clothes." 

In what other contexts might a person describe their size in front of others?

Broc


----------



## gary06uk

You should say she's 'big' or a 'big girl'. People talk about 'big women'. 'Stocky' for a guy. That's the nicest way to say it.


----------



## nat_10

What if "gordito" and "rellenito" are used within the same sentence? 

Example: Élestá gordito y rellenito.

This is the way I decided to write it. "He is chubby, and chunky." Suggestions?


----------



## nelliot53

I have heard plump women refer to themselves as "*big boned*".


----------



## Darío Anselmo

nat_10 said:


> This is the way I decided to write it. "He is chubby, and chunky." Suggestions?



I think your translation is just great, Nat_10.  I really like it. The person who said "gordito y rellenito" was making a kind of emphasis in a flowing, rhyming way, and you succeeded in keeping the wordplay in your English version.


----------



## Moritzchen

Rubenesque (for a woman).


----------

